# lateral file cabinets



## grimmster (Dec 18, 2009)

anyone know where I can find a plan for a lateral file cabinet for free?
:smile:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Barrister Bookcase?*

Would a Barrister Bookcase plan work? You could adapt one of the many good plans for those bookcases on the net into a lateral file.
I have pondered this idea myself to store all of my Shopnotes and Woodsmith magazines in. BTW, one of the past issues (or more) of Woodsmith has a plan for barrister bookcase that I plan on using for this project.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have recently seen a picture(s) and story of someone making a barrister bookcase into both one or two file cabinet drawers and the remaining shelves into standard glass fronted shelves.

If I can find that again I will post the link.

George


----------



## grimmster (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks George I'm sure I can modify the plan to have a solid raised panel front drawer


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Grimster,
Take a tape, pencil, notebook, and camera to office max and measure one up. No need to reinvent the wheel.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ulateralfile (Dec 2, 2011)

*barrister bookcase/lateral file. could you refer to location*

:yes:


GeorgeC said:


> I have recently seen a picture(s) and story of someone making a barrister bookcase into both one or two file cabinet drawers and the remaining shelves into standard glass fronted shelves.
> 
> If I can find that again I will post the link.
> 
> George


----------

